# McCulloch MAC 110 Owners Manual



## MAC 110 (Jun 17, 2008)

My late father gave me a McCulloch MAC 110 chainsaw I would like to find an owners manual for. Does anybody have one they could scan or copy for me?

Thanks,
Dave
Cheyenne, Wyoming


----------



## Stihl #1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Here are some Mac links that might help:
http://macbobaust.com/saws1.html
http://www.puresimplicity.net/~heviarti/tsl.html


----------



## Novice Jack (Dec 30, 2008)

*Mac 110*

Hello Dave,

I found one at this link: http://lawnandgarden.owneriq.net/mdownloads/c6386b4a-b94c-4d39-ae80-be2c9e8b66cd.pdf

Good luck,
Jack




MAC 110 said:


> My late father gave me a McCulloch MAC 110 chainsaw I would like to find an owners manual for. Does anybody have one they could scan or copy for me?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave
> Cheyenne, Wyoming


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 30, 2008)

im going to take this time to say i welcome you all to the forum i notice your posts say 1 on both of you so welcome aboard let me know if you found the manuel if you need a ipl of the same saw i have them available have to be sent thru email but dont post a email address in the open i rather for you to go to my shop and click on the contact us form and request it that way cause it keeps your email safe from spam sources yea there are spam spiders that crawl websites looking for email addresses to send numerous spam emails to people inboxs i had a spammer trying to send me a contact msg last night how i can tell i had my live help feature on and i was watching it cause every time someone goes to the store site it makes a beeep sound so i know there is someone on my store 


well the thing is i noticed the iip addresses were the same exact ip and there was like 5 of them at one time constantly clicking away so they were trying to find a way to spam my store guess what they could not cause i have it where they have to verify they are human by typing in a code that appears in a box when sending me a msg and it also is there when orders are placed too have to tell the shopping cart it is a real person and not some spam robot 

but anyway welcome aboard you t wo and if you need that parts list let me know i have a couple more i need to send out also 

i like to get a list of 5 ipl request to send out all at one time frame 

makes it easier on me 

calvin 


also i carry mac parts just letting you know


----------



## Jamesrichard (Jun 16, 2009)

*Two things in common*



MAC 110 said:


> My late father gave me a McCulloch MAC 110 chainsaw I would like to find an owners manual for. Does anybody have one they could scan or copy for me?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave
> Cheyenne, Wyoming



Greetings Dave. We have two things in common. A McCulloch Mac 110 and Cheyenne Wyo. I was born and raised there, 30 years ago....
Did you find your manual?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 16, 2009)

If you want to post a email address, I have that manual....


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jun 16, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> If you want to post a email address, I have that manual....



lol mark look at the date the post was made almost a year ago


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 16, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> lol mark look at the date the post was made almost a year ago




Duh, glad you point that out! I sure didnt look.........


----------



## rs09331 (Oct 7, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> If you want to post a email address, I have that manual....



hey, found ya'll via google... i could use the manual! just got a mac 110 from my pop (was my grandfather's) and it needs some work, can't keep it running....


----------



## ncstater (Oct 10, 2009)

*Another cutter in need*

Like MAC 110, I have a generational hand-me-down of a MAC 110. I have used it a couple of times. Since it is still working, I'd like to keep it that way, and would love a copy of the manual as well. My account should allow emails.


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 28, 2010)

*another 110 Mini Mac*

Hey there guys, i'm lookin for a service manual for a mac 110. Just aquired it and it needs a little love. nothing major. Tore apart to fix the stipped out motor mounting bolts and the muffler mounting bolts. *all stipped of course* I've found out that is was manufactured between 77 and 83. its a model number 600016c. Ive found user manuals and parts lists..service manual would be nice i suppose. lol Thanks much!!


----------

